# Ida Darwin Hospital, Cambridge, September 2017/Jan 2018



## Landie_Man (Mar 21, 2018)

Ida Darwin Hospital, Cambridge, September 2017/Jan 2018 

Another year, another one of Landies big backlogs! I first did this site back in September with a non-explorer friend. It was pretty boring overall and the one building which looked any good, turned out to be inaccessible. I later heard the warped door round the back needed a bit of extra tug; but was open! Doh! 

I kept hold of the photos until I returned in January of this year with another non explorer and went for the more intact building! Sadly upon arrival; we found the nice part of the hospital to be completely trashed! Double Doh!

Still, it was a day out and good to be in somewhere. 

The hospital is partly live, but seems to be closing at a fair rate of knots. 

Way back in the late 19th century; people with brain injuries and single mothers were referred to as "feeble minded" and local authorities were to provide public asylums to house those deemed to be "pauper lunatics".

Fulbourn Asylum was opened in 1858 for the feeble minded people of Cambridge to be kept in as it was considered that those people should be segregated from the rest of society.

By the 1960s, the need for provision of dedicated care and support of the mentally handicapped people in the area was noted. The below site was chosen by The East Anglia regional Hospital Board; next to the Fulbourn mental hospital.

The then new hospital site catered for 250 residents and the aim was that the facilities would enable each resident to maximise their greatest potential. The hospital was named Ida Darwin and has been slowly closing down over the last couple of years.

There was also a weird poo room where someone had turned a table on its side and had been going behind the table turned over. Perhaps someone living rough here. 

#1






#2





#3





#4





#6





#7





#8





#9





#10





#11





#12





#13





#14





#15





#16





#17






As Always, thanks guys!


More At:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/landie_man/albums/72157693924924014


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Mar 21, 2018)

Well you got to see a dam sight more than me, sadly I never made it here, I would have liked to of seen it!

Some interesting bits to photo still left behind by the looks of it. Great shots and write up too


----------



## HughieD (Mar 21, 2018)

Good work Landie


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 23, 2018)

Fantastic set, and write up! Cheers for sharing mate!


----------



## Rubex (Mar 28, 2018)

Nice one Landie Man!


----------



## Rolfey (Jun 24, 2018)

Nice report mate!


----------



## KPUrban_ (Nov 8, 2018)

Nice report there. shame this site is so destroyed now. I remember going just before September and there was still a hospital bed and working pianos in there.


----------

